# Mexico Classifieds??



## Corri (Nov 2, 2013)

Why so little action here? And absolutely no responses?

Or, am I in the wrong place?:crazy:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Corri said:


> Why so little action here? And absolutely no responses?
> 
> Or, am I in the wrong place?:crazy:


Have you placed an ad and gotten no responses?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Corri said:


> Why so little action here? And absolutely no responses?
> 
> Or, am I in the wrong place?:crazy:


???

What is "here"? This thread? This forum? Mexico? No responses to what?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Have you placed an ad and gotten no responses?


s/he can't.... you have to be a Premium Member


----------



## Corri (Nov 2, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> ???
> 
> What is "here"? This thread? This forum? Mexico? No responses to what?


All I did was click on ¨Mexico Classifieds¨ and saw some pretty old submissions with no responses. Then I went to ¨Upgrade Acct. to Premium¨ to sign up for posting at $19.00 per month. I went back to ¨Mexico Classifieds¨ and didn´t see much activity. As I said, maybe I am in the wrong place and need some assistance to find where to use the active ¨Classifieds¨ ? Your help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Corri said:


> All I did was click on ¨Mexico Classifieds¨ and saw some pretty old submissions with no responses. Then I went to ¨Upgrade Acct. to Premium¨ to sign up for posting at $19.00 per month. I went back to ¨Mexico Classifieds¨ and didn´t see much activity. As I said, maybe I am in the wrong place and need some assistance to find where to use the active ¨Classifieds¨ ? Your help is appreciated. Thanks.


OK - adverts are placed by Premium Members & response has to be by PM or to contact details given in the adverts - so there won't be 'activity' inasmauch as no-one will reply to the adverts - they are just that, adverts

they are there for as long as the Premium member pays the monthly fee, & then they are removed


the discussion forums are free though - & certainly have a lot of activity !!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Corri said:


> Why so little action here? And absolutely no responses?
> 
> Or, am I in the wrong place?:crazy:


Corri, are you asking these questions because you're thinking of becoming a Premium Member and wonder if it's a worthwhile thing to do?


----------



## Corri (Nov 2, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Corri, are you asking these questions because you're thinking of becoming a Premium Member and wonder if it's a worthwhile thing to do?


Yes, I was looking for the potential return on that format, however, as was explained the responses are all private, I didn´t see an example of the activity other than no responses and posts that were quite old. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Corri said:


> Yes, I was looking for the potential return on that format, however, as was explained the responses are all private, I didn´t see an example of the activity other than no responses and posts that were quite old. Thanks for the clarification.


if you look at the page Mexico Classifieds - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad you can see how many views an advert has had


----------

